# Missing PBY found



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2009)

LONGUE-POINTE-DE-MINGUE, Que. – Canadian divers believe they may have discovered the wreckage of a U.S. air force seaplane that crashed in the St. Lawrence River in 1942.

Nine people were aboard the PBY-5A Catalina when it went down near the village of Longue-Pointe-de-Mingan in eastern Quebec.

Four crew members were able to get out of the plane and were found by local fishermen.

The five other people were trapped inside the amphibious aircraft, which was based at Presqu'Ile Maine and serviced an airfield in Longue-Pointe-de-Mingan.

Sonar results indicate the seaplane is in good condition and that human remains may be found.

Federal cabinet minister Christian Paradis was at the scene today, along with U.S. diplomats.

"This is a very significant discovery," said Paradis, who was acting on behalf of Environment Minister Jim Prentice.

"This plane is a testament to the collaboration between Canada and the U.S. during the Second World War. It also rekindles memories of courage and strength for the community of Longue-Pointe-de-Mingan in Quebec, which was involved in the rescue of four survivors of the downed plane, and it reminds us of the courage and sacrifices experienced by all those who don the uniform."

David Fetter, the U.S. consul general in Quebec, said the process has been an excellent example of the spirit of co-operation between both countries.

"The United States government was extremely interested to learn of the discovery of the wreckage, and we look forward to working with our Canadian friends to verify the identity of the aircraft," Fetter said.

Parks Canada says Canada and the United States will work together to salvage the wreckage and to explore the possibility of eventually recovering the remains of the missing crew member


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 6, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Sonar results indicate the seaplane is in good condition and that human remains may be found.



Um....Yeah....Right.

The media's usual boneheadedness.

Thanks for the heads-up, PB.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2009)

Underwater since 1942 and they think there will be human remains found? hmmmmm Doubtful. But still, it's great the found it and with any luck, it will be salvagable.


----------



## proton45 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Underwater since 1942 and they think there will be human remains found? hmmmmm Doubtful. But still, it's great the found it and with any luck, it will be salvagable.



Their could be bones...it all depends on the oxygen content of the water (temp, ect).


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2009)

True, if the Cat didn't break up, then theres a good chance that there'lll be remains inside.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2009)

That would be cool to recover them and the plane if able to.


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad they found the aircraft, hope the missing crew members can be found and returned home.


----------

